# Western Scotland June



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

We will be travelling up to Scotland after we have been to the camping and caravan motorhome AGM at Oswestery :!: then on up to the Ribble valley for a few days.Then its Scotlands West coast :!: may be visit an island or two Mull is on the list anyone taken the Lochaline to Fishnish route :?: 5 day return ticket for £36.80 which by comparsion to other routes and islands is cheap 8) Has anyone got any tips for stopovers wild camping parking places :wink: is Mull OK for sites or wild camping  Thought we might have meet Peejay this trip :roll: although we may still because we will be in France September October Better bet than Scotland for October:lol:. 
Tom&Eve
+two dogs


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi Tom & Eve,

Can't give you any tips but hope you have a great time, you never know, we might yet see you in October if we change our minds yet again :? , for some reason, everyone seems to think we're mad to do the islands in October, can't think why :roll: 

pj


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

Pete,

We did a tour of the west coast from 11 October to 4 November 04. We had the place to ourselves most of the time. 

No worries about ferries just turned up and boarded.

The weather was kind to us, we used the heater mainly early mornings and evenings.

I almost forgot - no midges at that time of the year.

Hi Tom & Eve,

If you would like details of our route I'll PM them to you.

Safe travelling

Don


----------



## 88741 (May 9, 2005)

Lochaline Ferry very good, very pretty trip and not that busy usually. Stay the night before at Resipole camp site if you want to stock up with water and empty tanks.
Mull itself is magical, not sure if Killiechronan has still got a camp site on the shores of Loch na Keal, loos and a cold tap and that is all, but a very impressive site overlooking Ben More. Was loads of places to wild camp and I do not think you would have any problem with disturbances in the night, apart from the odd sheep.
Enjoy 

PeeJay you could be very lucky with the weather as October can be great, I would go for it if I was you


----------



## Braesman (May 9, 2005)

> Stay the night before at Resipole camp site if you want to stock up with water and empty tanks.


Great idea! Resipole has one of the best designed, easiest and most accessible motorhome service points you'll find, beaten only by Glen Nevis.
And a great view to enjoy while you're emptying and topping up.


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

Hi Peejay/Don Madge/HelenB/Braesman
Thank you all for your input I am sure that we will enjoy our trip . At this moment in time my navigator is plotting our route :wink: and like all good drivers sometimes I dont get to where is marked on the map  . But that is what motorhoming is about 8) 
Tom&Eve +Two Dogs


----------

